# Morning coffee with a Nub



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Life is good!

Coffee, Nub and a beautiful day on tap....YEAH BABY!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great start to the day!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice start. :biggrin:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

That looks like a great way to start the day.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome nub


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That Is The Breakfast Of Champions 4 Sure...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--

I saw that picture in the post office this morning


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice way to start the day


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice eye opener!!


----------

